# Something Simple for the Spec Hunters



## Anvil Head (Feb 25, 2017)

Here's a simple one I've been doing for the hard core Spec hunters in NGA and NC. Forged from coil spring off old bottoming plow down strut. Blade is 1.5" long. Very slender little knife for cleaning those tiny trout.  (just wanted you guys to see I'm not stuck on big blades all the time, I do have smaller hammers)


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice - sharp little knife!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice Carl. I like the twist going into the leaf.


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks great Carl.  I enjoyed hanging out the other day too.  Todd told me he has a section of RR track with a wide flat spot for me when he's back home.  Now for the forge...


----------



## sea trout (Feb 26, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 26, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks guys. Got a few of those that will be up for grabs at the TR table in March (that one's gone).
You're welcome anytime the forge is running....but you have to swing a hammer next time. Todd called Friday am, (you ought not mess with him like that).


----------



## georgiaboy (Feb 27, 2017)

Anvil Head said:


> Thanks guys. Got a few of those that will be up for grabs at the TR table in March (that one's gone).
> You're welcome anytime the forge is running....but you have to swing a hammer next time. Todd called Friday am, (you ought not mess with him like that).



He's no fun if you can't mess with him!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Very nice Carl!


----------

